# Preorder: Tamron SP 35mm F/1.4 Di USD at Adorama



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2019)

> Preorders are now live for the recently announced Tamron SP 35mm F/1.4 Di USD, a lens claimed to be the “finest” in Tamron’s history and it will retail for $899 USD.
> *Key Features*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

